# Dec 21 - Happy Birthday, The RCD & The RCR



## Fishbone Jones (20 Dec 2007)

Dec 21 the birthday of two senior Canadian Regiments.

The Royal Canadian Dragoons, and The Royal Canadian Regiment were created on, Dec 21, 1883, by an act of parliament.

One hundred and twenty four years of unbroken service, first in the Permanent Force, then in the regular Canadian Army.

Both of these regiments are senior, the RCD is the senior Armour Regiment, and The RCR is the senior Infantry Regiment. 

Of the two, the RCD is senior as they were mentioned a few seconds before The RCR during the proclamation. 







Audax et Celer and Pro Patria


(Edits for minor SD.)


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Dec 2007)

Regimental History of The Royal Canadian Regiment

Regimental Timeline (1 Mb)

And for those drinking the Regiment's health tomorrow - The Ortona Toast

Pro Patria


----------



## cameron (20 Dec 2007)

Happy Birthday and best wishes for the Season to all present and former members of two of the most illustrious frontline combat regiments in modern military history.  To all the soldiers who made the ultimate sacrifice to ensure that these regiments were never dishonoured in battle, God bless your noble souls. :cdnsalute:


----------



## armyvern (20 Dec 2007)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> And for those drinking the Regiment's health tomorrow - The Ortona Toast
> 
> Pro Patria



And Pro Patria to you too as well Michael.

I will be partaking of the festivities here tomorrow, ergo very late tomorrow night -- I may need the mods to babysit me.  

 :cheers:


----------



## HItorMiss (20 Dec 2007)

Pro Patria to all my Regimental brothers!!

I will never forget last years Ortona toast in Howzi Midad with Charles Coy...


----------



## dapaterson (21 Dec 2007)

Anyone else see the RCD Christmas card this year?

If you want to have some fun, point out two problems with it:

(1) The RCD have no tanks of their own; and

(2) The tank on their card is Spanish...


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2007)

;D

I think you just earned yourself a lump of coal in your stocking.


----------



## dapaterson (21 Dec 2007)

Oh, there are other regimental and formation Christmas cards that I'm getting into trouble over... suffice it to say that I'm probably persona non grata throughout the C&E world, and the AD arty world to boot...


----------



## Gunner (21 Dec 2007)

Ebenezer 'the Grinch' Scrooge said:
			
		

> Dec 21 the birthday of two senior Canadian Regiments.
> 
> The Royal Canadian Dragoons, and The Royal Canadian Regiment were created on, Dec 21, 1883, by an act of parliament.
> 
> ...



It's always quaint to see the young'uns celebrating their rather short history but I guess you have to start somewhere... 



> *On 20 October 1871, The Royal Regiment formed the first Canadian Regular army units when two batteries of garrison artillery were created.*



http://www.artillery.net/English/history.htm

Happy Birthday none the less to all great Canadians (past, present and future) who have served two proud (albeit junior) Regiments.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Dec 2007)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Anyone else see the RCD Christmas card this year?
> 
> If you want to have some fun, point out two problems with it:
> 
> ...



Not according to the CO's Christmas message. They have already started arriving.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2007)

Actually, Recce By Death, just did Mine Plow Trials with one in Pet last month........


----------



## X-mo-1979 (21 Dec 2007)

The RCD have 2 tanks Leo c1's.
The mine plow and up armoured tank was a trial and has since disappeared again.
The rest of the tanks will be here in Jan.
I shall be having a drink tomorrow as well.

Bon Fete.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Dec 2007)

Let's keep the thread to birthday wishes shall we


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2007)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> The RCD have 2 tanks Leo c1's.
> The mine plow and up armoured tank was a trial and has since disappeared again.
> The rest of the tanks will be here in Jan.
> I shall be having a drink tomorrow as well.
> ...



 ;D

So.......At time of mailing they had tanks?   ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Dec 2007)

Spanish ones apparently.    ;D


----------



## X-mo-1979 (21 Dec 2007)

uno dos contacto wait out.


----------



## OldTanker (21 Dec 2007)

Back on track . .  .

To all who have served, and continue to serve in these two fine regiments, Happy Birthday! May there be many more. And for those Dragoons and Royals serving in harm's way, our thoughts especially are with you today.


----------



## Franko (21 Dec 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Actually, Recce By Death, just did Mine Plow Trials with one in Pet last month........



As pointed out, 2 are in the hanger right now, more arriving soon.          

Who cares about a card, it's the sentiment that counts.

Happy Birthday to the Regiment across the street.              :cheers:

Regards


----------



## Yeoman (21 Dec 2007)

Happy Birthday fellow Royals, and Dragoons.
I know it's going to be an odd request at the places I'll be going to tonight, but it'll be worth it


----------



## xo31@711ret (22 Dec 2007)

Happy B-day to all past & present RCR's & RCD's.

Pro Patria


----------



## Franko (21 Dec 2011)

Happy Birthday to all Dragoons wherever they may be today!

Bold and Swift!


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2011)

:cheers:


----------



## Lance Wiebe (21 Dec 2011)

Happy birthday to both the RCD and the RCR! 128 years old today.  For those Dragoons in the Gagetown area, there will be a gathering for lunch and beverages at Minglers at 1230 hrs!


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Dec 2011)

Happy Birthday RCD

anzer:


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Dec 2012)

Happy 129th Birthday to The RCR.


----------



## Franko (21 Dec 2012)

It's that time of the year again....seeing that the world didn't end.....

Happy birthday Dragoons!

Bold and Swift!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Dec 2012)

Happy Birthday to my fellow Dragoons. Audax et Celer! :cheers:

And also to the juniors of the day, Pro Patria to The RCR


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Dec 2012)

Happy Birthday to all Royal Canadians!


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2012)

:cheers:  Since it's Friday and the world hasn't ended, I will indeed have a couple tonight.   ;D


----------



## Old Sweat (21 Dec 2012)

Happy Birthday indeed to the other two members of the Canadian 19th Century regular triumverate.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2012)

Happy 129th Birthday to Dragoons and Royals.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Dec 2014)

Happy 131st!


----------



## Old EO Tech (21 Dec 2014)

Gunner said:
			
		

> It's always quaint to see the young'uns celebrating their rather short history but I guess you have to start somewhere...
> 
> http://www.artillery.net/English/history.htm
> 
> Happy Birthday none the less to all great Canadians (past, present and future) who have served two proud (albeit junior) Regiments.



We could always discuss why the RCN feels they are the senior service in Canada even though Naval Service of Canada didn;t form until 1910...55 years after the Militia Act created the Active Militia(aka Army).  

But Happy Birthday to the RCD and RCR.

Arte et Marte and Pro Patricia


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Dec 2014)

> http://www.artillery.net/English/history.htm



That link keeps missing it's target.



> The requested URL /English/history.htm was not found on this server.



How fitting.

On the other hand, we could discuss how The RCR is actually 151 years old, but that confuses them.

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/ol-lo/vol-tom-3/par2/RCR-eng.asp



> This regiment originates on 14 August 1863 and incorporates both Regular and Reserve Force components.


----------



## exspy (21 Dec 2014)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> On the other hand, we could discuss how The RCR is actually 151 years old, but that confuses them.



Well, if The RCR was happy to take the Battle Honours of the Militia regiments that were incorporated into it, then it has to take the lineage dates as well.  Having said that, I don't think that this will lead to the demise of the Dec 21st mess celebrations.

Happy Birthday to both Regiments.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Dec 2014)

Dan M said:
			
		

> Well, if The RCR was happy to take the Battle Honours of the Militia regiments that were incorporated into it, then it has to take the lineage dates as well.  Having said that, I don't think that this will lead to the demise of the Dec 21st mess celebrations.
> 
> Happy Birthday to both Regiments.
> 
> ...



The Regiment has accepted all aspects of the amalgamation and perpetuation, as confirmed by the Regimental Senate in 1958. What it failed to do in the following 50 years was _teach_ members of the Regiment what that meant. For many years any mention of the amalgamated regiments was brushed aside as "only affecting the Reserve battalion." The amalgamated regiments and perpetuated units weren't even mentioned in the Regimental Catechism until 2006, when I put them there. Many have been and are ignorant of the meaning of 14 Aug 1863, because they were never taught it. In any case, The RCR continues to celebrate 21 Dec 1883 _by regimental tradition_.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2014)

Dan M said:
			
		

> Well, if The RCR was happy to take the Battle Honours of the Militia regiments that were incorporated into it, then it has to take the lineage dates as well.  Having said that, I don't think that this will lead to the demise of the Dec 21st mess celebrations.
> 
> Happy Birthday to both Regiments.
> 
> ...



If you are actually trying for some one up manship here, then the game can go on for a long time.  The RCD accept the 21st of December 1883 as the date Gazetted; but have lineages that predate that, back to the days of Montcalm and the French-Canadian militia cavalry in Quebec City.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Dec 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If you are actually trying for some one up manship here, then the game can go on for a long time.  The RCD accept the 21st of December 1883 as the date Gazetted; but have lineages that predate that, back to the days of Montcalm and the French-Canadian militia cavalry in Quebec City.



They may promote an earlier _heritage_. But is is not a _lineage_ connection.

RCD lineage document - http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/ol-lo/vol-tom-3/par1/arm-bli/RCD-eng.asp



> This Regular Force regiment originated on 21 December 1883 and incorporates the following regiment and mounted rifle corps.



and 

RCR lineage document - http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/ol-lo/vol-tom-3/par2/RCR-eng.asp



> This regiment originates on 14 August 1863 and incorporates both Regular and Reserve Force components.


----------



## OldTanker (22 Dec 2014)

I raised a glass of fine whiskey to toast a fine regiment (two in fact). Happy Birthday The RCD and The RCR.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Dec 2014)

Would't be the first time that DHH was not accurate.   >


----------



## dangerboy (21 Dec 2015)

Today is the 132nd anniversary of the founding of The Royal Canadian Regiment and The Royal Canadian Dragons. Happy Birthday, “Pro Patria”, “Audax et celer”.

In honour of this occasion I recommend you do the Ortona Toast:

One oz dark rum;
One oz water; 
one teaspoon brown sugar; 
Served in plain white china mug.

The origins of this toast is from the WWII Battle of Ortona:

“On Decem­ber 21st, it was real­ized that it was The Regiment’s Six­ti­eth Birth­day, and Lt-​Col. Spry (act­ing Com­man­der of 1 Cdn lnf Bde) was invited to visit the Battalion’s Com­mand Post and drink the Health to The Reg­i­ment: this he did although the Com­mand Post was under shell fire at the time. Capt. Mitchell pre­pared a punch of issue rum, sugar and water, and those who par­tic­i­pated in the toast were Lt.-Col. Dan Spry, Major Strome Gal­loway, Capt Sandy Mitchell, Capt Marty Upper, Lieut Wal­ter Roy, Capt [Padre] Rusty Wilkes, M.C., and RSM Archie McDon­nell. Just as the cer­e­mony was con­cluded Capt Dick Dil­lon, M.C. and Lieut Buck Bow­man, M.C. , reported in from two fight­ing patrols which they had been lead­ing with con­sid­er­able suc­cess. So was the Dia­mond Jubilee of The Reg­i­ment observed; not only within sight of the enemy, but engag­ing him the while!”


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2015)

Happy Birthday 
Audax et Celer and Pro Patria


----------



## dangerboy (21 Dec 2016)

Happy Birthday to The RCR and RCDs.


----------



## OldTanker (21 Dec 2016)

Another fine day to be a Dragoon. Happy Birthday The RCD and The RCR


----------



## dangerboy (21 Dec 2017)

Happy Birthday to The RCR and The RCD. “Pro Patria”, “Audax et celer”. Break out your white china mug and Lambs Dark Navy rum and have a toast to these fine Regiments. :cheers:


----------



## OldTanker (21 Dec 2017)

Happy birthday Dragoons and Royals, wherever you may be serving, or wherever you may be enjoying a well-earned retirement.


----------



## dangerboy (21 Dec 2019)

Happy Birthday to The RCR and The RCD, 21 December 1883. “Pro Patria”, “Audax et celer”.


----------

